# DIY Aquarium



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

Looking to build my own aquarium, anybody have any ideas on what type of glass to use and a distributor for it?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Save yourself the headache and contact forum member PaulF757 !


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

does he make tanks?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

qualityhitz said:


> does he make tanks?


Absolutely, some of the best ! Including his own !


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Got a sump from Paul.. couldn't be happier. Highly recommended.


----------

